# AKC Agility Emergency!!!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a moron. My life is out of control busy. I entered my first agility trial without even really reading the entry. The trial is Sunday. I have 100 house guests coming tomorrow...

Anyway, I entered Novice FAST. I have NO idea what it is. I just sat down to read the AKC regulation book. I don't understand it.

Can someone tell me, in simple english, what FAST is?

Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You send your dogs through obstacles for points (the points are marked). There are obstacles that are/can be directional, like the dog walk. For example, if one side is labeled "3" (the number of points) you get three points for going up THAT side of the dog walk, but if the dog walk is not labeled with any point scale on the other side, you do not get points for going up that side.

If the dog walk is labeled "3" on one side and "4" on the other, you can get three points going up one side and three points going up the other. You CANNOT send your dog over the dog walk, immediately turn them around, and send them back up the other side. You MUST have your dog take another obstacle before sending over the dog walk again. Doesn't matter if it's a jump, the A-Frame, the tire, as long as a different obstacle is taken before using the dog walk again.

All jumps are worth one point.

There is also a "send" at the end, where you must direct your dogs through obstacles. The catch? You must stay behind a designated line or you will not get the bonus points. 

When you hear the judge whistle, you must move to exist the course with your dog (the dog takes obstacles). There is no rhyme or reason, you just make up your own course.

If you do not get through the "send" portion before the judge whistles, you will not get the points for it, regardless of whether or not your dog was in the "send" area before the judge whistled.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Wikipedia is surprisingly helpful on the matter. 

BTW, "Agility Emergency!" totally needs to be a tv show. Help! My dog can't weave! Help! I keep tripping over jump uprights! Help! My dog is rolling around in the tunnel! And then there's like a whistle and trainers dressed like referees appear on the course and they fix stuff.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You should seriously pitch that idea to someone. Have Susan Garrett Host it!!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are AWESOME! I am feeling much calmer right now! I think my dogs can do this!

One question that wasn't cleared up for me yet: Can I take the "gamble" at any time during my run? Like, could I do it as one of the first things and get it out of the way? Or incorporate it into the point hunt?

And does the whistle mean STOP, as in no more points available, collect your dog?

Thank you! You guys are life-savers! By all means, I surrender the title of the thread to Susan Garret for the Greater Good of the Sport!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> One question that wasn't cleared up for me yet: Can I take the "gamble" at any time during my run?


Yes, you can. You can work out any strategy you like, and many competitors get together to discuss what they'll do.



> And does the whistle mean STOP, as in no more points available, collect your dog?


The whistle means no more points are available, but you must allow your dog to stop the timer. You lose one point per second you're still in the ring (with the timer active) after the whistle. If your dog misses the obstable with the timer, you of course, like in any run, can stop it, but the dog should attempt to the obstacle (if you know what I mean).

When you hear the whistle finish the run like you would any other. Many people try to get a ton of points and get out BEFORE the whistle (they keep all their points).


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Would someone mind posting a course map, I especially want to see how the distances are in the gamble, how many obstacles and the level of difficulty. Our Masters Gambles in AAC can be really interesting and difficult


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for the help! I feel so much better now! This ought to be interesting.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LynnI, here's a novice course map

http://agilitycoursemaps.com/Content/courseMapImages/634063325889534183_NoviceFAST432010 001.jpg


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks MM.
l always enjoy, looking at courses and of course comparing them to what we typically run.
Anyone have others?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I have several (novice, open, & excellent) but my camera is dead at the moment...will post them later.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LynnI said:


> Thanks MM.
> l always enjoy, looking at courses and of course comparing them to what we typically run.
> Anyone have others?


I have more 

I have not run any of these (waiting 'til fall to do FAST - too hot for 3 runs right now).. I'm pulling them all of of agilitycoursemaps.com.

Open Fast
http://agilitycoursemaps.com/Content/courseMapImages/633836732030804632_CourseMap0007.JPG

Excellent Fast
http://agilitycoursemaps.com/Content/courseMapImages/633836946249435271_CourseMap0017.JPG


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Wikipedia is surprisingly helpful on the matter.
> 
> BTW, "Agility Emergency!" totally needs to be a tv show. Help! My dog can't weave! Help! I keep tripping over jump uprights! Help! My dog is rolling around in the tunnel! And then there's like a whistle and trainers dressed like referees appear on the course and they fix stuff.


I'd watch that!!  Tag refused the tunnel a few weeks ago. It was in an L shape, not a C shape. She told me to give the tunnel a little kick to get the sharp 90 degree turn flattened out. I obviously can't take direction, because I waited til Tag was IN the tunnel and gave it a little boot with my foot. (It worked; Tag went through and didn't refuse it, but dang I felt stupid!!! )
I also tripped over a jump last week, and it got caught on my clothes and I dragged it for a few steps before it crumbled in a plastic heap. Can I be on the show?


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> I have more
> 
> I have not run any of these (waiting 'til fall to do FAST - too hot for 3 runs right now).. I'm pulling them all of of agilitycoursemaps.com.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

That Excellent is like our Starters or Advanced Gambles, our Masters (highest level) is min of 5 obstacles and at least one obstacle has to be 22ft out. We also have a lot of layering in the Gambles along with having to turn them 180 degrees away to 12 weaves etc while layering the DW. And there are often decoy jumps, tunnels and some serious discriminations to deal with  I don't have a scanner and my CR course program is on the other computer which isn't hook up now, or I would post some courses. Although anyone interested can check out the Gambles from the different Regional Championships at http://www.aac.ca/en/regionals/main/coursesEN.aspx


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

We went to our first trial today. Entered 2 dogs in 3 classes each and got 6 Q's! FAST went just fine! Both dogs made it through!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

what a great weekend! I always hated that the double Q's don't count till Excellent B

EDIT: woops I thought that date of the last post said 07-20-2010 not 6-20-2010


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Wikipedia is surprisingly helpful on the matter.
> 
> BTW, "Agility Emergency!" totally needs to be a tv show. Help! My dog can't weave! Help! I keep tripping over jump uprights! Help! My dog is rolling around in the tunnel! And then there's like a whistle and trainers dressed like referees appear on the course and they fix stuff.


Hahah that sounds great... I'd absolutely be pitching that to Nat Geo and animal planet.


----------

